# Best place to buy a tank



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

My buddy is look for a 100g tank and he was wondering if anyone could reccommend a good place to get them in the Markham/Scarborough area. Just looking to compare pricing/selection to what big als has.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Might have trouble beating BIg Al's boxing week prices.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Well.. might have a hard time beating Big Al's regular prices.. BA's does the volume that just about no one else can compete with.. I just bought a 180 from Big Al's. Their regular price was $70 cheaper than another fairly large store's sale price.


----------

